# Advice Needed - Results Not Great



## Sally Kate (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi All


Just wondered whether any of you wise people out there had any thoughts on the following:

I'm on my 2nd IVF cycle, have switched clinic and swapped to a long protocol following a good response in June on short protocol (12 mature eggs, 8 fertilised, 4 embryos).  Thought it was looking good this time too (15 follicles, 10 eggs collected from the largest 10 follicles), but it turns out only six were mature, and of these only two fertilised.  Bit anxious that these two won't make it.  The clinic want to put whatever survives tonight back tomorrow (day 2).  I also have two frozen embryos (day 3) at another clinic, so it might just be possible if I lose the fresh two, to try and get hold of these, and salvage something from the cycle?  Tried to talk to my Doctor but he wasn't available today.  Would really welcome your views.  Not sure if there are any reasons not to do this?  Unlike my first cycle I have felt really well since EC - suspect my hormone levels were very much lower pre-EC.

Also not sure why this cycle has been so much less successful - was this inevitable (my old consultant warned of diminishing returns) or given that this is not an exact science, more likely to be due to a poorly timed trigger shot or a protocol that didn't suit me so well?  I did talk briefly to an embryologist who thought, given the  large number of follicles, that this wasn't likely to be due to a sudden decline in my fertility (fingers crossed!).

Trying to stay positive - but this is a rough old business isn't it?

Thanks


Sally Kate


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sally Kate- try to stay postive until you've had the call tomorrow to tell you what's happening.  I'm sure someone else will be able to advise on using the frozen embryos, not sure if clinics would accept from another clinic?

Good luck and fingers crossed


----------



## Sally Kate (Jun 13, 2007)

Beach Girl


Thanks for your reply.  Not looking good this morning - 'fraid this cycle has been a real wash-out despite 15+ follicles.  Not sure if anyone has advice on issues to explore with the clinic as part of the review process?

Sally Kate


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi

Sorry to hear that, how are you ?


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)




----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Sally Kate - I'm so sorry that things aren't going well at the moment.   

IVF isn't an exact science and it could well be the protocol the new clinic put you is just not for you. I have read plenty on these boards that some people fare better on short protocols and you maybe one of those. I really hope you get to speak to your consultant very soon, if you haven't been able to already.  Is there any possibility of you using your frosties from the other clinic?

Take care, lots of love, CG xxxxxx


----------

